# Fellow Brother Pilots



## Txmason (Mar 15, 2012)

Howdy!

I'm Jerry and I am interested in getting back into flying airplanes. I have about 36 hours of dual instruction time and would like to continue my flying lessons with a fellow brother who flies?

Also, are their any brothers who are FAA Medical Examiners? I'd like to get another opinion about getting a  3rd class medical license. The closets airports are Montgomery County Executive (CXO) and David Wayne Hooks (DWH). 

Would appreciate any help that can be offered. 

Best,
Bro. Jerry Johnston

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 14, 2013)

You ever get any help?  If you we're in El Paso I'd help you out. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Mar 28, 2013)

@fittrainer

Bro howdy!

No I have not I am still interested in flying just need to lose a little weight. By your username are you a personal trainer? 

I sure could use help losing weight! 

Best,
Bro. Jerry Johnston


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I'm a flight instructor. I don't know anything about personal training. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh cool! I'd still like help with the flying thing. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 28, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Oh cool! I'd still like help with the flying thing.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Anytime


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Mar 29, 2013)

Just let know what I should do brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 30, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what are the expenses/requirements involved in getting your license?


----------



## Txmason (Mar 30, 2013)

Blake 


Check this out from the FAA 

http://www.faa.gov/pilots/become/

I would recommend getting a private pilots license! You can get a sports pilots license (all you need is a drivers license) but it has certain limitations such what time of day, altitude etc.

The first thing you will want to do is get a medical certificate ( a Class III) and you go to an aviation doctor that can check you out. The cost is anywhere from $90.00 -$150.00. The chief doctor for united airlines based here in Houston is who I go to and he is a brother. He is very very good! If you would like his contact information let me know. 

Then once you are cleared medically you can start to look for a flight instructor. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 30, 2013)

The medical is a must if your worried about it. The FAA and AOPA have great resources online. A student told me he spent about $6k getting his private license. Of course, rates vary by location. SW Texas is a little less than other locations. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 30, 2013)

Txmason, I sent you a PM...I think. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Mar 31, 2013)

@flttrainer

Don't see a PM could you please resend it?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## flttrainer (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, I'll try to figure it out again lol. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay if you can't get it I will PM you. Would that be easier?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fellow_of_the_craft (Apr 24, 2013)

Brother Jerry, 

I saw your post about needing to lose some ballast for your FAA medical exam.


I recommend this website for info.
http://scoobysworkshop.com

Like many things in life though, you wont reap the benefits without putting in the work and being motivated.  Cutting out soda can drop pounds too depending on how much you need to lose.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

